# to pass for



## 盲人瞎馬

Is there a Finnish equivalent for the phrasal verb "to pass for"?

As in "You pass for a good candidate".


----------



## Gavril

pass for = *käydä (jostakin*_*)*_ according to my dictionary. So, "You pass or a good candidate" = _Käyt hyvästä ehdokkaasta._

I think this would suggest that the person isn't actually a good candidate (Finnish speakers, please confirm?).

You could also say simply,_ *Näytät hyvältä ehdokkaalta*_ ("You look like a good candidate"), which is ambiguous as to whether the person really is a good candidate or not.


----------



## Cold Breeze

Hi,

_Käyt hyvästä ehdokkaasta_ does have the meaning that the speaker knows the candidate is not actually good, but he thinks that everybody will believe he is a good one.

_Näytät hyvältä ehdokkaalta _sounds a little bit wrong to me, unless the speaker is talking about the candidate's look.

I think I'd say somebody who I think as a good candidate and I'm perhaps going to vote: *Vaikutat hyvältä ehdokkaalta.

*These are just my opinions, but that's how I figured it.


----------

